# Ever seen one of these



## tx-fisherdude

Got these free from a friend to give to my son


----------



## Gary

Never have. What is it?


----------



## tx-fisherdude

From what I can find on line its a 60's distortion box that plugs into your guitar. The one on the top works and sounds pretty sweet. The one on the bottom well I broke a wire hooking up the battery (9 volt)


----------



## tx-fisherdude

About all I can find on them

http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/vox/v8161
http://effectsfreak.com/effect/vox/v-816_distortion_booster_woriginal_case/


----------



## Gary

Didn't Hendrix have something like that?

Pretty cool!


----------



## tx-fisherdude

I read somewhere Hendrix and Jeff beck used these.


----------



## Gary

I think so too.

I just ordered me a new box even though I'm not much on distortion. But I need to try something different.


----------



## Rawpower

Dang it! Now I want one of those Vox distortion plug things. I really like odd ball stuff like that. Rock on!


----------



## Gary

Rawpower said:


> Dang it! Now I want one of those Vox distortion plug things. I really like odd ball stuff like that. Rock on!


Finding one will be tough brother.


----------



## tx-fisherdude

Gary said:


> Finding one will be tough brother.


And not cheap.


----------



## REELING 65

That is a oldie for sure. Good deal bro.


----------

